# Spider-'nursery web spider'



## carlos58 (Mar 13, 2012)

hello everyone
I'm not entirely sure but :
Pisaura mirabilis- 'nursery web spider'












and in predation


----------



## Dracaena (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I like the second one the most. Beautiful colors and good DOF too.

Grtz,
Pablo


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks


----------

